# Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

ok, i figuired id be the one to start this thread off. Its one of the most frequently asked and discussed topics. everyone post their setup and list what diameter piping, muffler, resonated or unresonated and stainless or aluminized. This should be a really good and helpful resource for many. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
since i started the thread, i figuire ill post my stock exhaust, since that is where we all start out, and we can go from here








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul6TDerZ6E0
here are some clips ive found:
custom 2.25":
http://video.google.com/videop...v+vr6
custom 2.5":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=179aWr0BJK8
Milltek resonated:
http://video.google.com/videop...v+vr6
http://video.google.com/videop...v+vr6
R32 exhaust on 24v:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx233bs4tKo



_Modified by snappergolf at 8:43 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

Good call, ill post up my AWE when i go home this weekend


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (snappergolf)*

Stock, Removed Rear Muffler, Streight pipe out to some rusted over autozone tips ugh.

http://vids.myspace.com/index....24320


----------



## CorradoSLC (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: (Halo2x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halo2x* »_Good call, ill post up my AWE when i go home this weekend

Yes please! Would love to see some interior clips of the AWE both accelerating and cruising. The clip on their website sounds incredible, but wondering how loud it is inside.


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoSLC)*

Ill work om getting a clip of mine when I get home from work today
I have a 3" GHL


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoSLC* »_
Yes please! Would love to see some interior clips of the AWE both accelerating and cruising. The clip on their website sounds incredible, but wondering how loud it is inside.

link?


----------



## Xacto (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (snappergolf)*

http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...haust


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MrAgent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrAgent* »_Ill work om getting a clip of mine when I get home from work today
I have a 3" GHL 

I'll post a clip of my 2.25" downpipes going into the stock cat (cut at both ends to fit 2.25" and 3") and 3" pipes with 3" in n out Borla Muffler.,..pffffiu, that was a long description of an Exhaust








Anyway, I heard it only at idle and little bit of revving, a damn, that thing sound good


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

bump for more exhaust clips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (snappergolf)*

I'll try to get some clips of my Corrado 24v and the girlfriends Golf next week some time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (Stan 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan 24v* »_I'll try to get some clips of my Corrado 24v and the girlfriends Golf next week some time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (snappergolf)*

here are some clips ive found:
custom 2.25":
http://video.google.com/videop...v+vr6
custom 2.5":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=179aWr0BJK8
Milltek resonated:
http://video.google.com/videop...v+vr6
http://video.google.com/videop...v+vr6
R32 exhaust on 24v:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx233bs4tKo


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

ill make mine also
awe
from inside and out.
i had them already but the site doesnt host them anymore.
oh and snapper you should put those on you first post.
so i will be easy to find for people that search


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Paulot)*

i'd like to hear more of the awe dual tip system. Which is louder: GHL or AWE? I've heard mixed opinions. And I assume magnaflow out does them all ha. Anyone use jetex here?


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (vw vr6)*

bump for more clips! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (snappergolf)*

unresonated milltek


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (nico24vr6)*

sounds evil!!


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (snappergolf)*

Someone post an AWE dual tip, the only one ive heard is the one on their site. more please. any ghls out there?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (snappergolf)*

http://vids.myspace.com/index....05133
2.5 inch unresonated old style (round muffler) GHL.


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

i will do mine today.. dammit cant find camera...
jus so you know it is LOUD inside.. outside its loud but beautyfull
this is some i have at the moment.
awe catback (outside)... sry kinda windy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOe98eWFSUc
and no muffler. (inside car )








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zsmNJY2G7U



_Modified by Paulot at 4:10 AM 2-20-2007_


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (Paulot)*

good clips guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_Stock, Removed Rear Muffler, Streight pipe out to some rusted over autozone tips ugh.

http://vids.myspace.com/index....24320

sounds really good. it is amazing howmuch sound the muffler absorbs/steals..


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

I really need to do something with the exhaust on mine. Still on stock 2.8 4motion setup. got an OE R32 rear box to cut about to fit.


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

bump for more clips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

awe-tuning catback
inside
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BVgdW3EWAjo
inside 2
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ReVHhcOwQMI
outside
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ki0HU-lu4dk


_Modified by Paulot at 9:43 AM 2-24-2007_


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Paulot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paulot* »_awe-tuning catback
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ki0HU-lu4dk


after hearing that video i think i might order vf this weekend, damn you








edit: stage1 on the way.










_Modified by platinumedVR6 at 5:17 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

thanks..
whoops double post


_Modified by Paulot at 4:09 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

does anyone hear the revs i do on the last vid?
the vid cuts out for me....?
weird


_Modified by Paulot at 7:40 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Paulot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paulot* »_does anyone hear the revs i do on the last vid?
the vid cuts out for me....?
weird

_Modified by Paulot at 7:40 AM 2-25-2007_

i can watch it all, doesnt look like the audio and video are in sync towards the end though.


----------



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't realize that the superchargers were that loud at idle.


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (JamesO)*

VRooom bump


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (snappergolf)*

bump for new clips


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (snappergolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snappergolf* »_bump for new clips









Here are my clips from the inside of the car
2nd through 4th at WOT, note that howling noise at the red line
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Df7Uyc_avoY
And 1st through 6th cruising from the stop light
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iH-xQ9KYEws
That noise in the first clip at the end is me driving over the center line


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Here are my clips from the inside of the car
2nd through 4th at WOT, note that howling noise at the red line
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Df7Uyc_avoY 

Jesus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Jesus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .









I recommend 3" exhaust for all you Stage 2 guys, it makes big difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (snappergolf)*

anyone have jetex?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (vw vr6)*

the wife's car...she didn't know i was taping, and i was hoping to catch her getting on it a little! taken w/ my cellphone, so forgive me on quality!
EG Solid


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

jetex is very quiet.
stock like quiet. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Paulot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paulot* »_jetex is very quiet.
stock like quiet. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

can you tell the volume difference from stock?


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

honestly
i have seen a few vids.
and it sound almost like stock.
never heard in person, but the dude that had it said it is a"bit" louder than stock.


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Paulot)*

cool man. im looking for an exhaust that's louder than stock, but not magnaflow loud ha (i had one). im thinking milltek, jetex or awe. However ive heard awe is pretty loud. im looking for something that has volume like the R32 with the open valve. jetex/milltek have more sound? im gettin picky here haha. thanks.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (vw vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw vr6* »_cool man. im looking for an exhaust that's louder than stock, but not magnaflow loud ha (i had one). im thinking milltek, jetex or awe. However ive heard awe is pretty loud. im looking for something that has volume like the R32 with the open valve. jetex/milltek have more sound? im gettin picky here haha. thanks.

Get Milltek, you won't regret it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_








I recommend 3" exhaust for all you Stage 2 guys, it makes big difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what about stage1?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
what about stage1?

Well I don't know that, I never had stage 1


----------



## EuroStylez-Vr6 (Jan 15, 2005)

Does anyone have Magnaflow in here?


----------



## mcrum (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (EuroStylez-Vr6)*

got any TT sound clips? just bought a system and I wanna get an idea for what it sounds like


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (mcrum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcrum* »_got any TT sound clips? just bought a system and I wanna get an idea for what it sounds like

do you have a 24v though, or a 2.0, it won't give you a real justified sound looking in here because itll be from the heart of a 24v vr6, not a 2.0


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Well I don't know that, I never had stage 1









hahah.
well maybe ill find out.


----------



## mcrum (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
do you have a 24v though, or a 2.0, it won't give you a real justified sound looking in here because itll be from the heart of a 24v vr6, not a 2.0

Where can I get an idea of the sound then?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (mcrum)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yceHPhXbKjs 
heres a 2.0 jetta with a tt borla for you... *not a 24v clip*, just for everyone else to know before they click=)


----------



## mcrum (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

thanks man


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

glad to help


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (mcrum)*

to mcrum
2.0 tech not the 24v tech


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (chrissor)*

good to see more clips being added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (snappergolf)*

does anyone else have the problem with your exhaust being real raspy, kinda like a metalicish sound, ill have to get clips up.
i ditched my ghl thinking that it was the problem but it still does it on the new exhaust i have.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_does anyone else have the problem with your exhaust being real raspy, kinda like a metalicish sound, ill have to get clips up.
i ditched my ghl thinking that it was the problem but it still does it on the new exhaust i have.

no rasp on the EG Solid...


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

many exhausts naturally give off that sound. for example the R32 is a raspy exhaust, and so is the ghl. it's not a problem.


----------



## EuroStylez-Vr6 (Jan 15, 2005)

All 24v engines have a rasp when their cold. 
I know Magnaflow doesn't rasp when warmed up.


----------



## dubcity-vdub (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (EuroStylez-Vr6)*

any fk's?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (dubcity-vdub)*

ya so i got the good idea to dump my exhaust today after the cat...
lets just say holy god loud.
and way raspy up top, with a dogbone mount it vibrated like MAD!!!
going back to stock tomorrow lol.


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

Here is the sound of my old car, man I miss it. Traded it in 60 miles away and someone that lives down the street from me bought it.







Anyways, heres the clip. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihz0k7BIE-o
WOOKIE!!!


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (Moobizle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moobizle* »_Here is the sound of my old car, man I miss it. Traded it in 60 miles away and someone that lives down the street from me bought it.







Anyways, heres the clip. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihz0k7BIE-o
WOOKIE!!!

my fav 24v clip on youtube http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (snappergolf)*

should have a ghl within the week, ill take some video/sound clips of it when its on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

got my 2.5" magnaflow atback on this week, ill have some clips up soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Moobizle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moobizle* »_Here is the sound of my old car, man I miss it. Traded it in 60 miles away and someone that lives down the street from me bought it.







Anyways, heres the clip. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihz0k7BIE-o
WOOKIE!!!


I thought all VR6s were manuals - this one is an automatic?!?!?!?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_

I thought all VR6s were manuals - this one is an automatic?!?!?!?

Jettas with a VR6 badge are automatics, that's about it, all 24V GTI's are manual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TUnRfUsb_XU

here is my unresonated magnaflow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTR_man (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Here is my V6 4M with 2.5'' tubing (no cat and resonator) only SuperSprint catback..!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwy6pqbaPlc
i will post another one later...


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (GTR_man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTR_man* »_Here is my V6 4M with 2.5'' tubing (no cat and resonator) only SuperSprint catback..!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwy6pqbaPlc
i will post another one later...









very fast, very cool. reminds me of the zonda clip on youtube


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTR_man)*

here's my stock exhause with magnaflow muffler. LOVE it!.


a bit of drone until 2800rpms, but I like it a lot.
Page 3 owned!!


_Modified by WCoUtReT at 6:51 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Jettas with a VR6 badge are automatics, that's about it, all 24V GTI's are manual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well you learn something every day. Just proves that GTIs own.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (snappergolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snappergolf* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=TUnRfUsb_XU

here is my unresonated magnaflow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

omfg that sounds ridiculously delicious!!!


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_here's my stock exhause with magnaflow muffler. LOVE it!.


a bit of drone until 2800rpms, but I like it a lot.
Page 3 owned!!

_Modified by WCoUtReT at 6:51 PM 5-21-2007_

doesnt work


----------



## adam15425 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

i miss her







...she sounded like sex on wheels though
TechTonics ...Borla muffler removed
Click here to watch vr6rev
Click here to watch drive-by


_Modified by adam15425 at 10:55 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (adam15425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adam15425* »_i miss her







...she sounded like sex on wheels though
TechTonics ...Borla muffler removed
Click here to watch vr6rev
Click here to watch drive-by

_Modified by adam15425 at 10:55 AM 5-29-2007_

sounds nice man! hopefully ill get my clip up soon too


----------



## Somnambulant (Jan 14, 2000)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Jettas with a VR6 badge are automatics, that's about it, all 24V GTI's are manual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My Jetta VR6 isn't an automatic.


----------



## Caulk04 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mine is a 5spd and has a VR6 badge... (I know...not a 24v either)


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Caulk04)*

heres mine, i neglected to add it...its a crappy quick vid i took on a kodak easyshare camera
*Autotech/Magnaflow 2.5" Unresonated Version Catback*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWMCois-lbw


----------



## v6 24valve (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

hi all been on here a while but never posted , this is my golf v6 4motion same as your vr6 except awd its completely standard engine and exhaust wise , sounds pretty good i think 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XFgCYSMGV-0


----------



## Nublet (Nov 26, 2006)

So I've got a question. Does anyone here know the difference in sound between an AWE Catback w/ and without the resonator? I want to have a nice loud throaty sound, but I don't want to be cop-bait.


----------



## Dub_Theory (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Nublet)*

Magnaflow cat back
Parking lot driving
Church parking lot so didnt want to go too fast, kept it in 2nd gear.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-sTmiwBl2kU
Road driving
I was following behind filming while my cousin was driving the VR.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pBPkpCdz6hY
Short in cab clip
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QB8Rctb2znU
Rev/drive by, sorry horrible quality
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bRzfrpHGS8Q


----------



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

I wanna hear a Magnoflow 2.5 without a cat...im debating weather or not to take my cat out


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (VolkswagenChick)*

if you have any new clips, add em!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (snappergolf)*

this thread really should be added to the FAQ in my opinion, it's the largest compilation we've had so far


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mcrum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcrum* »_got any TT sound clips? just bought a system and I wanna get an idea for what it sounds like

saw this one by doing a google search for "ghl vr6 catback".
http://video.aol.com/video-det...81829
It's a TechtonicsTuning 2.5" catback... or so the video description claims. eitherway... the only thing that sounds better than this one is the AWE tuning one.
Boy i'd love to hear the Neuspeed!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (boboised209)*

gettin Techtonics 2.5 catback on tuesday and will have clips up after


----------



## Tony GLI (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re:*

This is my custom 2.5 catback on a dyno after I got her chipped. Clip is off my phone, doesn't do it justice. I'll try and get better ones later.
There is also alot of wind noise from the fans keeping my baby cool.
http://picture.vzw.com/pub/sha...zhh0o
http://picture.vzw.com/pub/sha...zk80a
http://picture.vzw.com/pub/sha...zhh0o
lmk what you guys think
Tony


----------



## DenoVR6 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

ya so i got the good idea to dump my exhaust today after the cat...
lets just say holy god loud.
and way raspy up top, with a dogbone mount it vibrated like MAD!!!
going back to stock tomorrow lol.

haha dude i did the same thing once open downpipe... dude that **** was loud as hell my friend said he heard me like 5 6 miles down the road


----------



## GLIgirly (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (snappergolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snappergolf* »_here are some clips ive found:

R32 exhaust on 24v:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx233bs4tKo

Any more info in this?!







What kind of exhaust? Any custom or fab work needed?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (GLIgirly)*

Stock Exhaust 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8VB1XJGP9w
Sleepydub ( Jacob ) is the Driver
Bakber - ( Justin ) is passenger
I filmed


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

It you want to hear a big difference, this is my all stocker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dXk4pkg49M


----------



## madGLI (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmPgUZp5K1I
My Jetta with Magnaflow catback


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

ah ha i did alil experimenting with a 42dd 3" catback on my 24v gti, just to see how it would sound..granted mines N/A and runs like a dog now. ill have the vids up later this morning when i get off work....damn gov comps block photobucket...
and btw... the exhaust i mention is for sale.


_Modified by SR1.8GTI at 8:19 AM 10-11-2008_


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

i added them, for some reason i dont hear audio on my computer ATM so if its not workin lemme know.





_Modified by SR1.8GTI at 7:58 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

Here is my car with the turbo on it, 3" DP, gutted cat, custom 3" exhaust, magnaflow muffler.
(Sorry it's a WAV)
HERE


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Heres mine on doing a fly by http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKHuyBDS3vk


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

ive got a new one for you guys. as soon as i get someone to follow me and record.


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

its not a driving video, but you get the idea.
http://s169.photobucket.com/al...7.flv


_Modified by SR1.8GTI at 11:55 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SR1.8GTI)*

i should get a video for you guys.
although after 3grand you won't hear much exhaust...all wastegate.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SR1.8GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SR1.8GTI* »_its not a driving video, but you get the idea.
http://s169.photobucket.com/al...7.flv

_Modified by SR1.8GTI at 11:55 PM 10-26-2008_

dear god, lemme guess straight back no muffler no cat no resonator hahahah














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i went with that once thought that my ears were gonna bleed when i got on it, god it was so fuggin worth it though










_Modified by quick04gti at 5:41 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

anyone have a APR catback with downturn tips?? thats what i have but havent read of anyone with it. i'll post a clip up tomorrow.


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (quick04gti)*

that is correct! ill be flanging the pipe towards the end so i can just bolt on different mufflers till i find one im pleased with.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SR1.8GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SR1.8GTI* »_that is correct! ill be flanging the pipe towards the end so i can just bolt on different mufflers till i find one im pleased with.

have you tried awe's muffler i believe they use some sort of borla muffler, well i have that with no resonator, no cat, and the sound is like a damn symphony


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

hmm.. no i havnt, ill look into that. any audio clips?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

ill try and get some posted up


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

stellar.. im thinkin of tring a flowmaster first. being chambered ought to give me alil more backpressure


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

yea ull need it with no cat and no resonator, my but dyno tells me that the borla i have with no cat and no muffler is giving me some good power, car pulls pretty crazy up top i love it


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

is it a straight through borla? what size pipe are you running?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

im pretty sure its a 2.5 back to where the resonator used to be and i had them tapper it down to a 2.25 only within the length of where the resonator used to be then back out to a 2.5 to the muffler and out through the awe 3in dual tips so i still have some back pressure







btw i used to live in New Bern NC i dont know how u stand living down there lol










_Modified by quick04gti at 9:39 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

ahh i gotcha. well ill see how it reacts to a muffler next paycheck and then go from there.

and to be honest with you if it wasnt for the beach. and me buying my first house....i wouldnt be here. everythings way more expensive than where im from, and i hate the people. and jobs are underpaying for the cost of living here. and did i mention i hate the people?


_Modified by SR1.8GTI at 6:29 AM 10-30-2008_


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

LOL dude i feel your pain, 17 yrs old i was like peace im out this biotch hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

thats exactly what i did, left from right out side pittsburgh where im from, i didnt really go up in the world any. but it got me out of where i was at.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

hahaha, my dumbass moved right into the second most expensive county in the U.S., Nassau County, but hey at least my exhaust sounds good hahaha







24vVr6 for life


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

a quick test on a 40 series flowmaster was a big no no, sounded like a soda can full of pissed off bees falling down an elevator shaft...so i went with a magnaflow from the local autoparts for the time being, waiting for it to break it before i take a clip.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SR1.8GTI)*

not a vr6 bit its in the family......its one of many w8's ive had the pleasure on replacing cam adjusters on......i like to start them without the exhaust hooked up.....this is cats only...................sorry for the cell phone quality.......

http://s182.photobucket.com/al...t.flv


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Halo2x)*

my sexy AWE in action around LA.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_Q9OqM_zpg


_Modified by boboised209 at 7:54 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dont know how i missed this... custom 2.5" piping. non resonated w/ magnaflow muffler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysZPZj4GMw


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

keep this one alive


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SR1.8GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SR1.8GTI* »_a quick test on a 40 series flowmaster was a big no no, sounded like a soda can full of pissed off bees falling down an elevator shaft...

Hornets maybe?








I just got a mid-pipe to remove my resonator with stuck muffler. I'll post a clip as soon as it is installed.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Stock muffler with resonator deleted:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_1-jyHW7U8
Open exhaust (took the clamp off the resonator/muffler) - it was LOUD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xjahMT2ZLM


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*

ill get to making an exhaust video eventually for you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my borla xr1


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lpWYo2DqzE
3" FTW.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lpWYo2DqzE
3" FTW.

saw that today, that car was moving man for an all motor car.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

Heres mine- cold start up

magnaflow with resonator delete.

_Modified by vr6jettagli at 2:16 PM 4-6-2009_


_Modified by vr6jettagli at 11:21 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

oh how id love to have that.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

From whom (website) can I buy a Milltek exhaust system?
URL?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Emron)*

Search my friend, first result in Google for Milltek USA: http://www.stratmosphere.com/index.htm


----------



## envisionmore (Nov 7, 2005)

*VRT - No Cat* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJvVjM9Sv1E


----------



## ny1999.5tdi (Aug 14, 2008)

cool thread


----------



## VERNONVDUB (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (ny1999.5tdi)*

check the sig.


----------



## RANDOMPUNKKIDA (Apr 9, 2009)

does anyone have a clip of a Top speed exhaust system?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (RANDOMPUNKKIDA)*

Two resonators (regular resonator + vibrant ultra quiet resonator), 3.5" downpipe to 3" exhaust
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gpg7Tw4HVw


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

dont recall if i put up a video of the current setup...but its catless 2.25 with a magnaflow then 2.5 to the bumper...
MAF and IAT is messin up hence the bang and flame.



_Modified by SR1.8GTI at 8:20 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (snappergolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snappergolf* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=TUnRfUsb_XU

here is my unresonated magnaflow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

old post ressurection... purrs like a kitteh


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (mkvtaco)*

ehh can't see anything but you can hear it.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1PLDlufi1o


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

Well, heres my car with a 3" exhaust on it with some other mods... its really short and I know Im just sitting there and blah blah. I couldnt get anyone to hold it for a drive by. Maybe I will try to get someone too before long.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpFb75cnkhk


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (mkvtaco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkvtaco* »_
old post ressurection... purrs like a kitteh

thanks!








think im going to switch to a custom Supersprint setup and go VF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

This video is not mine, but I saw this on youtube and LOVE the sound. Neuspeed exhaust...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OGNLYDT5II
And this one with even better sounding exhaust (notice its still a 24v... but a 3.2l GTI 24v )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosD9ws3BYs


_Modified by MeanVR at 2:36 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This is my car after seafoaming, thats why theres still a little white smoke. Camera was out, had been revving the car already anyway, figured why not... lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_6GdnScOU0


----------



## DJUPLIFT (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 24v VR6 exhaust sound clip thread (snappergolf)*

Heres mine... Milltek R32 manifolds sports cats and catback zorst with bmc cda induction 






_Modified by DJUPLIFT at 2:09 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

crazy LED rpm marker... I see it being helpful as i spend way too much time checking my rpms instead of watching the road.


----------



## DJUPLIFT (Jan 14, 2009)

cheers Ron.... thats exactly why i got it... makes life a little more safer when being stupid lol...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (DJUPLIFT)*

thats sick i want a shift light like that, it's pretty clean...
ever think of molding it out of the top half of the column like something like this but for that shift light?








that'd be the ultimate in clean performance minded interior upgrade


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

here is my clip 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKroE4L4Ekc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNCEew5K5yI


----------



## DJUPLIFT (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

It can be done... the also make some to go around bike clocks see the youtube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6bkIaHvhPs
im sure that would be easier to mould into there... maybe upside down inbetween the two gauges


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

where did you get the lights?


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_here is my clip 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKroE4L4Ekc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNCEew5K5yI



hiatussk8ers, what mods do you have? Sounds legit!


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb24v* »_

hiatussk8ers, what mods do you have? Sounds legit!

Just the basic stuff Chip, Intake, Exhaust
One of these days i will finish the turbo









Exhaust is a full 2.5 inch sebring resenator and sebring muffler ... I think the setup sounds really good compared to other set ups


----------



## angryhampster (Aug 1, 2008)

Finally installed my Magnaflow muffler yesterday morning. It looks a bit ghetto underneath, but it is very strong considering I didn't have access to a welder. Still using stock piping, cat, and resonator. Nearly silent at idle with a nice howl on the throttle. Perfect for what I need. I'll try to get vids up later this week...training for a new job so I'm a bit low on time.


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Two resonators (regular resonator + vibrant ultra quiet resonator), 3.5" downpipe to 3" exhaust
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gpg7Tw4HVw


sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## owenjp (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (angryhampster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryhampster* »_Finally installed my Magnaflow muffler yesterday morning. It looks a bit ghetto underneath, but it is very strong considering I didn't have access to a welder. Still using stock piping, cat, and resonator. Nearly silent at idle with a nice howl on the throttle. Perfect for what I need. I'll try to get vids up later this week...training for a new job so I'm a bit low on time. 

Interested in hearing this.


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

does anyone have the ansa exhaust that ecs is selling for 350? im intrested in it but want some feedback.


----------



## DJUPLIFT (Jan 14, 2009)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> thats sick i want a shift light like that, it's pretty clean...
> ever think of molding it out of the top half of the column like something like this but for that shift light?
> 
> 
> ...


wow what a late reply... thanks for the comment... could do anything really... with a bit of imagination and body filler anything can be achieved LOL!


----------



## DJSubZero (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DJSubZero (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

^ Sounds good! 

Does that have a catalytic converter and resonator?


----------



## DJSubZero (May 22, 2006)

No Cat
No Resonator
Magnaflow Mufler only
No Drowning in cab:thumbup:


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the AWE-Tuning cat-back and it used to sound great, but after installing the BFI stage 2 mounts the exhaust has seemed to quiet up... I might try deleting the resonator and seeing how it sounds.


----------



## DJSubZero (May 22, 2006)

Yeah delete it,


my first setup i have put a magnaflow resonator just before my muffler, its sound great but no like « GODLIKE » :laugh:

The only thing that I follow up its speed limit in town and when I cross a police, I put it in neutral 

By chance, since 2 summer, I never had ticket for my muffler, for sure its loud.


----------



## josemolina2008 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's my contribution to the post it was open cat for a day:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoOk5XPcaB4&list=UUJbHtO7MyuQJqyyBEaGDfwA&index=2

And I have a quick question, do you guys know what dimensions the magnaflow muffler needs to be? I'll be buying the muffler by itself and having it put on without a resonator. Thanks for the help!


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's my custom setup with stock R32 muffler......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQTx4BxSRO8


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

-VwGLI- said:


> I wanna hear a Magnoflow 2.5 without a cat...im debating weather or not to take my cat out



i need this. its what im considering doing. already have the magnaflow catback.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I will have a custom dp and test pipe to remove the cat next weekend. will post videos asap.


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

exhaust cut out open from a while back, found this on my friends account...


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

i still think this guy has the best sounding 24v.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysZPZj4GMw


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Anyone have example of car with 3" borla? Either XR-1 or ProXs muffler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

VR6 24V Stage 3 C2, 7psi, custom exhaust, 3" DP, 2.5" straight except the intermediate oem silencer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqxoxxvA8lA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jGOrBWyrwA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU5hPPaVpFE

the same car, but 18psi, custom exhaust full 3" , only a custom 3" intermediate, only 2.5 tips
with flapper on/off (custom with supersprint R32 silencer)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGEc8p4ERYc



wide open 3" only intermediate (but empty lol) and screamer pipe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiucazV0q48
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6DC3ihAf_Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5BiQncrOPA

funny one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7rq32lz1-I

many others on my channel


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Running magnaflow or borlas?


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

me ?

older one:








the last one:





























fully custom ( except the supersprint silencer for "silent" mode

now the rear end are 3" piping plus 4" tips.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bump for some 3" borla xr-1 videos


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

What my car sounds like^^


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sounds good. What setup are you running??

I should have a sound clip of my car here in the next day or two. 3" vbanded exhaust with single 3" center/center magnaflow muffler.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Its a 3" exaust all the way through with no cat or resinstor and a 3" mangaflow race exaust on a built turbo vr6. this year im running waste gate to atmosphere cause it sounds better

:laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Curious, how is the drone? We have same setup. Did you have the exhaust before the turbo? NA will be louder than a turbo VR


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

The dronr is worse at 100 then it is at 110 but I still have all of my sound dampening and seats in and also a piece of 1/2" mdf for a spair tire cover and I can hold a conversation in my car


----------



## WillToBeWeird (Jul 23, 2012)

MachtSchnell said:


> I have the AWE-Tuning cat-back and it used to sound great, but after installing the BFI stage 2 mounts the exhaust has seemed to quiet up... I might try deleting the resonator and seeing how it sounds.


I'm running this same catback except catless and with the TT downpipe. I've been pulled over for it but luckily only verbal warnings so far. I'll try to get a clip up soon, but all I have to record is my phone. If you have some extra cash to throw around I would definitely recommend this setup.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Heres a video of my setup 3" magnaflow single muffler with vband connections


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

Magnaflow catback, 24v has stg 2 unitronic tune and generic short ram intake:

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid862.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fab182%2Fmk4rida%2FMVI_9774_zps8a848665.mp4">


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

mk4rida said:


> Magnaflow catback, 24v has stg 2 unitronic tune and generic short ram intake:
> 
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid862.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fab182%2Fmk4rida%2FMVI_9774_zps8a848665.mp4">


says file not found.


----------



## clvpr2 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thats niceeeee. what are specs?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Finally got a video of my setup

3" magnaflow. No CAT single muffler turn down tip

http://youtu.be/T4kIskQlsH4







*** How do you turn off the playback thing? I'm not sure why that is like that...*


----------



## Md03gli (Jun 2, 2014)

2003 24v gli

Don't know the brand and it doesn't have any markings on it. The guy I bought it for said it was vw racing. 2.5 stainless 










Some one stole my gli valance so this is that she looks like right now

Will upload a sound clip tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Check out this video on YouTube: how it sounds divorced waste gate


http://youtu.be/cdlriRnyYNw

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## bl33su (Jun 15, 2010)

is a 2.25" muffler too restricted for the 24v vr6?

or should i buy a 2.5" muffler?

will be deleting the cat, resonator and change the rear muffler to aftermarket. all piping will be stock.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Throwing a 2.5 muffler on a 2.25" system won't make really any difference. The piping needs to be consistent from front to back. 

With that being said, since you are removing the CAT, Reso and changing the muffler, why don't you just buy a full 2.5" exhaust? Or buy a muffler and have an exhaust shop make you a system for around 300$


----------



## bl33su (Jun 15, 2010)

i wish it cost only around $300 here in australia lol

a system here will cost close to $1000 for a catback

piping is expensive for some reason.





1broknrado said:


> Throwing a 2.5 muffler on a 2.25" system won't make really any difference. The piping needs to be consistent from front to back.
> 
> With that being said, since you are removing the CAT, Reso and changing the muffler, why don't you just buy a full 2.5" exhaust? Or buy a muffler and have an exhaust shop make you a system for around 300$


----------



## SpoolnGLI (Jan 23, 2008)

One Gray GLI said:


> ehh can't see anything but you can hear it. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif" BORDER="0"><p><A HREF="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1PLDlufi1o" TARGET="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1PLDlufi1o</A>


That is ****ing sick dude :thumbup:


----------



## clvpr2 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

First start up :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow that engine bay is tough. I am going to do the same color on my car, but color matched VC. 

What are the hard lines coming off your VC? They can't all be for catch can...


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

1broknrado said:


> Wow that engine bay is tough. I am going to do the same color on my car, but color matched VC.
> 
> What are the hard lines coming off your VC? They can't all be for catch can...


Im not running a catch can at the moment. There my vacuum lines for the wastegate / DV / fule pressue / and boostgauge


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

They are hardlined into your VC? Im surprised not into intake manifold for vaccuum...


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

1broknrado said:


> They are hardlined into your VC? Im surprised not into intake manifold for vaccuum...


it runs from the manifold to the VC block then to the brake booster


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh so there's a vaccuum block mounted on the VC?


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

Not sure if these images will help you out


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

AH! Haha. My iphone screen so tiny was hard to see the vaccuum block there. Love the setup. Can't wait to do basically the same to mine!


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Cammed VR6 24v*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

VRGLI11 said:


>


Jesus that's beautiful. What cam and exhaust are you running?


----------



## clvpr2 (Apr 3, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/117666766

3.2L 260/264 cams with 2step @ 5500rpms 2.25" catback magnaflow


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

24vT w/custom 3" v-banded downpipe into 42 Draft Designs exhaust. No cat/resonator/muffler, turndown tip.


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

TT 264 cams,TT dp with no cat converter frop UROTUNING ,no resonator ,magnaflow muffler


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

Recently finished my 1.8t craptronic to 24v VR6 6 speed swap, and this is the result. The car originally had a 3" turboback exhaust on it, and it was all welded in so it wasn't coming out without dropping the rear axle, and to hell with that. 

I used the stock VR6 downpipe/cat and welded on a 3" adapter so it could mate up to the 3" catback. It's muffled and resonated. I believe it's a generic ebay exhaust. Not sure as I picked it up from a jetta in a junkyard. 

SOUNDS BEAUTIFUL THOUGH!


----------



## Hackbarthja (Dec 28, 2011)

My 2003 Volkswagen Jetta GLI
2.8L VR6 24V

Magnaflow Catback Exhaust System
Part #15764

https://youtu.be/U3-US_G4j5s


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

VRGLI11 said:


> TT 264 cams,TT dp with no cat converter frop UROTUNING ,no resonator ,magnaflow muffler


That sound... oh how I love it. Very nice build man.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## slosrtnick (Dec 25, 2011)

Anybody have a clip of stock exhaust, but with cat and resonator deleted. Only having the stock rear muffler in place. Would that sound good at all?

Thinking about hollowing out the cat and deleting the resonator and wanted to know if Anybody has tried it first.

Nick


----------



## VeeRSicks (Jan 20, 2011)

*Graveyard bump, sorry.*

Just bought a 24v, I'm putting my AWE catback on it, but I got the infamous p0420 faulty cat code, so I'm thinking about replacing the downpipe with TT dp/hfc setup. I'm debating between the high flow cat and the test pipe. Anyone running either setup? I'm hoping to avoid buzzy raspyness.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

added a 3" high flow cat to my 3" vband magnaflow setup. Much better :thumbup:


----------



## GLInsomniac (Feb 29, 2012)

VeeRSicks said:


> Just bought a 24v, I'm putting my AWE catback on it, but I got the infamous p0420 faulty cat code, so I'm thinking about replacing the downpipe with TT dp/hfc setup. I'm debating between the high flow cat and the test pipe. Anyone running either setup? I'm hoping to avoid buzzy raspyness.


Not sure if that video will work.. but this was my 24v from back in 2014. TT dp and testpipe, AWE catback resonated. Had to get a spacer for the downstream o2 sensor, never saw the light again. Definitely recommend this setup.
https://vimeo.com/193832565


----------

